# I am a new 17 yr old member and looking forward to make friends



## Bella 7 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone, my name is Bella and I an 17 and live in UK. I love Crocheting but I am not very good at it and would love to perfect my skills and also learn how to Knit.i hope I could make new friends on this platform and get to know people my age and people older
Thanks ????


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome Bella. I live in SE Michigan and I'm 73 years old. I don't crochet much, but I do knit. I tried to teach my 18 year old granddaughter to knit, but she wasn't interested. You will find lots of inspiration, encouragement and help here. There is always someone on here to help.


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Bella, that's my grand daughters name also she's only 5. I am trying to teach her how to crochet. This is a great place to come for help everyone is so helpful. I hope you learn a lot.


----------



## Peggy and Maxx (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome!! I am an 81 year old lifelong knitter and crocheter. These skills have provided many many items for those less fortunate and have also provided many hours of calm reflection and the opportunity to meet many wonderful people. Welcome to this wonderful world!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello from Illinois USA. Keep practicing and have patients and you will do just find. There are a lot of YOU TUBE videos that can help as well as other KPer's. You have questions just ask and someone will be able to explain or help you. This is one of the best sites for getting help and encouragement.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Bella, 

You will learn a lot from members of this site, I have done so and have been knitting for over 60 years.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, Bella, and welcome from Western Massachusetts! I hope you enjoy being on this forum. Lots of knitting and crocheting help from experienced knitters. Have you tried You Tube for help with crocheting?


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Bella, welcome to the forum. I too am in UK, Bolton area. Regards Lynne.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome from Burlington, Ontario, Canada. So glad to have you join us.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi Bella, don't know if you are anywhere near Poole? My daughter gives crochet classes (free) during term times. Feel free to PM for more details.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome from me in NYC! I am sure there are people here who are closer to 17 in the actual number. I close my eyes and it "Feels like I'm 17 again" (Thank you Annie Lennox) ha ha 

I knit and crochet and am always learning something wonderful here. I am sure you will too. Never hesitate to ask any question you might have and remember we are not here to judge, we are here to help and encourage.


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Bella! I'm in NE Michigan and 63. I think it's great younger people are again learning to knit and crochet. You have lots of time to perfect your skills and learn new ones. Youtube has lots of good videos for knitting or maybe you will find someone nearby who can help. Lots of friendly helpful folks on this list.


----------



## Raggmopp (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Bella, I live in Delaware and I taught my granddaughter how to crochet and knit. Today she is an avid crocheted. We do not live close by so she went to a store that teaches how to expand your crocheting. She does beautiful work so hang in there. Doris


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi Bella,
I am 62 years old and live in the Channel Islands (Jersey) welcome to the forum. You will learn a lot here and make some nice new friends. Welcome. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome. You will find many lovely people of all ages here.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome Bella from Ontario, Canada. You will get lots of help and inspiration here, enjoy!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Bella and welcome to KP from Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome to KP from central Florida. You've come to the right place. Many knowledgeable, experienced and helpful folks here willing to assist you with your new crafts and many are from your locale. You're going to love it here.

Just have patience and keep crocheting. You will be amazed in how quickly you can learn but it's all practice, practice, practice. I started off crocheting, then taught myself knitting and then found continental style knitting. Many crocheters are comfortable with the continental style because you hold the working yarn the same way as in crocheting.

Please keep us advised of your progress and let us know if we can help. 

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning Bella and so glad to see you here. You have come to the right place to learn and this are really helpful ,supportive folks Look forward to seeing you around!!!!!! SMILE Helen


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

welcome from New York.
You will will find many people here willing to help if you have questions. 
You can always post if you are having a problem with a pattern, or any questions.

I'm sure many would be willing to help you.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome, Bella! You will find lots of wonderful people here who will help you improve your crochet and knitting skills. Your age and theirs won't make any difference! That's a really special part of knitting and crocheting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome Bella :sm02:


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Bella, welcome from me in New Zealand, I was around 17 when I learned to crochet, I was knitting at a younger age and still love doing both. As others have said you'll get loads of help here , just don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice to meet you, Bella! I taught myself to crochet when I was about your age and have been knitting since well before then, so I understand your enthusiasm! I hope you enjoy being here as much as the rest of us.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome, Bella, from northeastern Ohio, USA!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello Bella. I, too, am just learning to crochet although I've knitted for over 40 years. I've learned more from this site in the past 5 months than I ever thought possible. Welcome to you.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

HI ya! Welcome! I taught myself to crochet when younger (much younger) child. I didn't learn to knit until almost 50. Crochet is still my favorite of the two. I suggest you Practice on something you will use, even if it is only a dishcloth. Keep trying and you will find lots of help on YouTube videos and on this board. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey, USA!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Bella from Northampton. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Sue Rose (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Bella there are lots of people on here from the UK so there may be someone near you who could help you. Local yarn shops also tend to be quite good xx


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome, Bella. I started knitting at about your age back in early 60's. Things have changed a lot--but also stayed the same. Among other things, I knit the sweater in picture for my "boyfriend" at the time (now husband of almost 55 years). Throughout the years, knitting was in the forefront some times, then stashed away while I was occupied with working, raising a daughter, or did other crafts. A few times I'd pick it up again--like riding a bike, you never forget how. Then, probably 5 or more years ago, as my eyes had problems seeing the tiny holes in cross stitch fabrics--and with more time to resume knitting, I got back to it in earnest. Now I'm obsessed (I admit) with it and use it to relax, create, enjoy! Finding this forum was one of the best perks! People are so helpful, friendly and creative. Almost every day on this site I find something to help--a new pattern or technique--and sometimes fun things that have nothing to do with knitting. You will really feel there are many friends out there--even if they are thousands of miles away. I'm excited for you--starting now with skills that will provide so much pleasure for so many years. I am sure when you look back on this experience many years from now, you will agree it was a wise and lucky decision to be a part of Knitting Paradise.

P.S. Obviously, the picture was taken more recently--just before I passed it on to my nephew--still in perfect condition.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Bella,and welcome from the great state of Ohio. You came to the right place to learn,and make friends.
I would like you to also learn/join another site,Ravelry. I'm not as advanced as so many on our Kper's
site are,but we do mention/use Ravelry's site for help,patterns, and much more,when necessary.


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome Bella from Maryland. Just remember to practice your stitches. I started with knitting a knit stitch handband and then a purl one to practice the stitches. They look the same but had a lot of practice making them. All knitting using these two stitches. Finally I'm making a scarf using these stitches. 
The same thing with crocheting practice the stitches on small projects or swatches. Endless possibilities.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Welcome Bella,
I live on Cape Cod in Massachusetts, USA. So glad you are here. There are many talented people here who will give you lots of great ideas.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Adelaide South Australia


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Bella, from East Tennessee, USA. We welcome you with open arms and hearts. Feel free to ask any questions and all of us will help as much as we can. I am 74, an "old grammie" who knits a lot...and have yarn enough to keep knitting to about age 125!!! We are glad you are here, God bless. HUGS...GG


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome Bella from southeastern Michigan!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hi Bella, welcome. I am also in the UK. Just ask if you need help with anything, there is a wealth of experience. Also might be good to find if there are any groups you can attend locally.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Bedford NY.... :sm24:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia, USA. I wish you the best as you learn to knit and crochet. You will find these skills to be skills you can use your entire life: make beautiful things for yourself, for friends and family, for those in need. These skills can be your friends as you sit in waiting rooms, as you need something to take your mind off the world, etc. And, as with this forum, knitting and crochet can help you meet others and make new friends. Enjoy!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Bella welcome from Sunderland, Tyne and Wear, I am a knitter and have been knitting for 62 years and come from a family of knitters. I am teaching my niece to knit, she lives near Manchester so it's by What's app. She was having problems with straight needles so I switched her to circulars and she is doing really well. I found some lovely chunky wool and sent it to her she is well on the way with a double twist cowl and matching hat ready for the winter. You will get all the help you need here and lots of new friends. Enjoy Tessa28


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome, Bella. I was only a couple of years older than you are when I first learned to knit and got addicted, and now, at 76, still love it. Age on this site doesn't matter, but am so glad to see these old crafts being carried forward. Gram taught me to crochet around 1947, after a few struggles, as she was a leftie, and wouldn't let me do it her way.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Bella..... so happy you found KP. Welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02: Don't hesitate to ask for help anytime as there are so many talented people here who are always eager to help. You'll get lots of inspiration here too!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome from Eastern Ontario.
You will learn a lot here and receive help and encouragement!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum. :sm09:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona. I hope you will post photos of your finished projects for us to see.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Bella, welcome to KP from Perth, Western Australia. I think you love it here!!! ????


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Bella,

Welcome from Peterborough, South Australia

Nice to see some young blood learning the craft that we have here.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Not sure how many young people are here but I'm so happy to welcome a new young person. It's wonderful to see that the fiber arts are attracting newcomers of your age group. I'm 71 and crochet mostly. Can knit if I have to, but not well. Everyone here is helpful and friendly so don't be shy if you have questions.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Welcome. Props to you for learning.
Might be a bunch of "old" peeps here, but someone forgot to tell us we're old.
Oh, the Attic is where the ranting and raving take place. You cam safely ignore it. 
Photos show what people do. Some of them are like...wow... Others are like...I can do that.
Different areas, lots to learn. Have fun and dont stress.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome--it is wonderful to have some new blood on KP, as well as striking out to crafts!! We look forward to hearing from you (posts), as well as see pictures of your handiwork!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Bella. I'm from New Jersey. I knit and crochet a lot better now because of two things: Knitting Paradise and You Tube. Hang in there--I know you'll improve with practice.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP, you will learn so much here ☺


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome from Montana I think you have come to the right place.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Bella and welcome to KP from Florida! You'll love the forum. There are a lot of great folks here to help answer questions and share tips and info.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site Bella.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome Bella, I'm Sara'el from Pennsylvania USA. 42 mother to 6. My sons are your age 16 & 17. But, I can't get them to even try to learn to.knit.not even my 21 & 19 yrs old daughters lol

I wish I.learned young I could be a expert right.now.lol..anyway welcome.


----------



## jessinikkip (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello, Bella!! I'm 26 and living in Virginia in the USA. I learned to crochet from a lady I was close to at my mother's church on a day my mom was in for surgery. I was 18 at the time and was pacing and fidgeting all around. It really helped calm me down and I've kept doing it. My wife keeps trying to teach me to knit. I did about 5 rows and lost my patience. My right hand isn't so good at gripping little things so it was very hard for me to keep doing it. I'll just stick to needing one needle for now! 

--Jesse


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome Bella, from Wyoming. This is a great place to meet people, learn, and have fun.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bella 7 said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Bella and I an 17 and live in UK. I love Crocheting but I am not very good at it and would love to perfect my skills and also learn how to Knit.i hope I could make new friends on this platform and get to know people my age and people older
> Thanks ????


???????? Hello Bella,welcome to KP.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Bella! Welcome from NW Wisconsin.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome from ☁ Vermont!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome from the NE of England. If you want to learn you are in the right place. We "old ladies" will make you laugh as well !


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome Bella and good for you to join us. Lots of lovely people here and lots of help, advice and so many new things to learn. You'll be glad you joined and we're glad you did!

Leanna x


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome, Bella. Just pick up your hook and some yarn and practice, practice, practice. Start with a scarf. No seams, increases, or decreases. When you ask a question on KP you are also helping others with the ame question


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. You'll be able to get lots of help here. Enjoy!


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to this site Bella. You will find lots of help here as well as links to resources. I learned to knit as a child but only learned to crochet last year and have already completed some garments. I am in Uk also, Leyland in Lancashire.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, Bella. Welcome to a wonderful world of artists.


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome Bella. You will finds lots of help on this site and useful links to resources. I am in UK also, Leyland in Lancashire. I learned to knit as a child but only learned crochet last year and have already completed some garments.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore USA I am sure in time you will become and expert this is a great place to get all the help you could possibly need to improve on your skills.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Bella welcome???????????????? ask away an I'm from South Massachusetts an soon to be 70, jump in an enjoy great bunch of people. If someone some thing someone else will.. I've learned a lot an enjoy it alot!!! So Welcome????????????????????????


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, Bella, from Connecticut USA! :sm11:


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. This is the best place. Do not be afraid to ask for help no matter how stupid you might feel the question. I am 73 and have been knitting and crocheting since a young girl and I am still learning.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard Bella.


----------



## BJC2417 (Jun 20, 2015)

Welcome from a 60-something in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. I'm always finding useful information and tips here.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to KP from South Carolina. I'm sure you will make lots of friends here.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome, from the desert southwest USA! I'm 76, and have been knitting/crocheting since I was younger than you are now, but I did it in "fits & starts", doing a little now and then, but not often enough to be good, or fast. I have more time now, and with the help of KP & YouTube, getting better. The first project I ever made was started when I was about 22--it was a sweater (jumper?)--and it took me 7 years to finish. It was very fashionable when I started it, and very out-of fashion when I finished it. I suggest, as someone else here did, that you start with a scarf, building your skill & speed, then progress to more difficult items. You will amaze yourself. The folks on KP have introduced me to so many things that have helped me improve, and they will help you, too. As far as making friends is concerned, you can tell by how many of us have welcomed you, that you have just acquired a LOT of friends!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Bella! Welcome, I crochet but not very good, the important thing is, we can keep busy I have learn a lot in kp, is a lot of talented lady's here.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome Bella. I knit and crochet. I am sure you will find a lot of help and encouragement here.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to KP Bella. Glad you've joined us.


----------



## Lynnenitter (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi I started to knit when I was 5 - and I am now in my 50s.
I live in London, UK
Welcome
Lynne


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi from Australia! You will benefit from a platform like this where age is irrelevant for making friends ????and exceptional for gaining knowledge. I am a new member and have already had some queries answered. I loved the yarn crafts when I was younger, unintentionally lapsed with my productivity as I raised a family and was consumed by work but now in retirement my heart has called me back to yarn!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA! It's so nice to meet you! I'm sure you'll make friends on KP.

Hazel


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

welcome Bella everyone here will help you to perfect your skills enjoy


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Bella! Welcome to KP and a wonderful hobby! I'll be looking forward to some photos of your work.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome, Bella. Now you have friends to help and encourage you from all over the world. Just ask.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

hello, I'm from Pennsylvania. . . welcome to KP, we're glad you are here!!!


----------



## elean74 (Feb 24, 2017)

welcome Bella, you will love this site many lovely people to help and encourage you, I am in California.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Bella, welcome from Portland, Oregon. Even us "oldtimers" learn tons here. I know you will also.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Bella & welcome, you will find the answers to almost anything on this site, always remember as your learning, reguardless if your 17 or 77, no question is silly or daft, good luck in all your projects & look forward to seeing you on here xxx


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Bella,
Welcome to the group. I've been a member here for many years (I'm 76) and still learning. You'll find this a very friendly group with the members to be always supportive as well as very happy to try to help any time you ask for it. I live in the state of Pennsylvania, USA, and you'll find members from all parts of the world and with many different talents. Don't hesitate to ask for advice or opinions, and don't be shy about offering your own,


----------



## carrie927 (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome Bella, I am almost 60 years old. I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 9 and 13 years old. Both have been life long skills that have helped me though the hills and valleys of life. I am lucky enough to teach both and be paid for it. Keep up the crochet and learn to knit, they will be your friends for life!!! I learn something almost everyday from this site. Happy you joined, wish I lived closer to you. I live in Modesto, California.


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome from SE Michigan.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida USA


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

Welcome Bella! I'm located on the border of Texas and Oklahoma at Lake Texoma. I don't knit yet, but I do crochet. Enjoy our group! ????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome from New Hampshire, Bella!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin, USA.


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Bella! We come from San Francisco, California, USA. I've been crocheting since I was ten years old. My grandmother taught me and started me making doilies with a size 14 hook. After I got tired of doilies she taught me how to knit.

You'll have a lot of fun here. Oh yeah, I'm 57.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome Bella, I am from Mounds Illinois. You picked a great site, you can learn a lot the members here they are very helpful.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Hi, Glad to hear that there are younger people starting to knit and crochet. Don't know how you are fixed but if you can find a local knit and natter group near you it will be worth joining, they tend to be in the afternoon as most of us are retired ( & enjoying life!) but some are in the evening, you will find that they are fun, we have some people who come just for the nattering!
In Saltash we get together every Tuesday afternoon 1-3pm in the library, we charge 50p a week and every so often take a packed of bicci's to have with the cuppa, profits go to a local charity at the end of each year. Oh yes, on your birthday you provide cakes to have with the tea or coffee!! We started with 5 of us and now have up to 30 attending. Would be good to see you there if you are within a reasonable distance, send me a PM if you want more details or just a chat.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Bella and welcome to KP.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

HI Bella!
I'm so glad you found this group. I'm 66 and I've learned tons from the people on here. Crocheted ponchos can be fun and cool to wear, especially with fringes. (I made one back in the 60's!). Crocheted vests are also fun. There's lots to explore, so have fun. Susan


----------



## sandigrl (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome Bella! I'm in Fayetteville Pa.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Lots of lovely people from the UK Bella.
You will meet them and learn a lot.
I knit, I do not know crochet.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Bella, good morning from the Grand Canyon state of Arizona. The people who post here are from all countries and cities around the world. You will have too many friends to count. I knit, crochet, sew and anything I desire I want to try. Welcome!


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome Bella, from Hubertus, Wisconsin. You'll enjoy this site and will learn a lot.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to KP.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Bella and welcome from north Queensland, Australia. Help and inspiration is a typed question away, all the help we can give in some form or other will come your way. Having fun and enjoying what you are doing is the MOST important part of it all.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
You have found a great site when you found us. 
We are here to help, encourage and show you how much fun can be had with this hobby you have chosen.
Never a dull day around here.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You can also learn how not to do double postings, something I can't keep from doing. Sorry. :sm06: :sm19: :sm23:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP, you will learn so much from KP ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP, you will learn so much from KP ☺


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York!


----------

